# Plum Wood



## irish dog (May 9, 2009)

I was jus looking to see if any one had  any experiance with plum wood cut down a plum tree last year. Thinkin about some baby backs in it


----------



## smoke freak (May 9, 2009)

Sounds like a good combo. Let us know how it turns out.


----------



## rickw (May 9, 2009)

I have some but it's still green. It is suppose to embark a sweet taste to the meat. I bet it would be great with some ribs.


----------



## flash (May 9, 2009)

Why not. I have used Peach, nectarine and orange wood before.


----------



## geek with fire (May 9, 2009)

I only have one plum tree in my orchard, so my trimmings are slim. But when I do use plum it is a nice mild sweet smoke.  I do suggest making sure it is very dry.  Mine seem to be very sappy.


----------

